# OLive oil For Laxitive ?????



## uncle Will in In.

I have severe constipation problems. Have anyone on here used Olive Oil to keep bowels working properly?? Tell me your experiences with it. Unk


----------



## Ardie/WI

I know nothing about olive oil for constipation but I know about the issue.

My friend told me about a tea called "Smooth Move" which works well if taken before bedtime.

Do you drink enough liquids? I've lost my thirst meter so I have to remind myself to drink water, coffee, whatever. I use a timer and set it for every 30-minutes and drink at least a half a cup of something.

Fiber! Eat prunes.


----------



## simplerlife

Smooth Move tea is amazing and will work overnight!


----------



## Helena

Don't know why drinking olive wouldn't work in humans..I have actually used it in baby goats and have had good results. Don't see how it would harm you...what about mineral oil and orange juice. that is used for the elderly.


----------



## mekasmom

Olive oil would work fine. Plus, it is a natural "food" where as mineral oil is a petroleum product. I would choose the olive oil.


----------



## tentance

hoe did water and fresh fruit work out?


----------



## unregistered41671

I used olive oil in an enema years ago. I drank a big dose a few minutes later. Don't really know which had the greatest effect but I was greased up real good and it worked!!! I am a hetero male and used "Extra Virgin". I thought it would be more appropriate for me.


----------



## simi-steading

i have a bottle of mineral oil I keep to oil our cutting boards and knife handles with... On the front of it it has " (Intestinal Lubricant) "

hhhhmmm......


----------



## SageLady

A little bit of prune juice a day will get rid of constipation. I don't know about the olive oil. I would prefer to drink prune juice instead.


----------



## Horseyrider

Mineral oil works because it is indigestible. It coats the gut and just goes on through. Olive oil is digestible. You will get no laxative effect from it any more than you would from mayonnaise, salad dressing, fried food, etc.

Mineral oil is really only best used rarely. In coating the gut, it can halt the absorption of certain nutrients, especially the fat soluable vitamins such as A, D, E, and K. 

A friend of mine worked in a Del Monte cannery. All summer they process peas and corn. But in the winter, in order to keep the shop running, they have truckload after truckload of prunes delivered, and they make and can prune juice. She said if you ever wanted to blow your ever lovin' doors off, just run a glass under that tap of hot prune juice. Worked like a charm, every single time.

Don't forget about a diet high in plant fibers, from veggies, fruits, and grains. Also, psyllium seed helps, as do dried or stewed prunes. Diets overly high in calcium in relation to magnesium are often constipating, so check your menus and your supplements. Remember that, before and after routine procedures where you will receive sedation or anesthesia, you need to pay attention to your bowel health. Those drugs will stop movement in your guts as easily as they halt your consciousness, and you can find yourself in a heap o' trouble in the days after your procedure. For some reason, doctors forget to mention this.


----------



## unregistered41671

Horseyrider said:


> Olive oil is digestible. You will get no laxative effect from it any more than you would from mayonnaise, salad dressing, fried food, etc.


Depends on how much you take.


----------



## Ardie/WI

Horseyrider said:


> Mineral oil works because it is indigestible. It coats the gut and just goes on through. Olive oil is digestible. You will get no laxative effect from it any more than you would from mayonnaise, salad dressing, fried food, etc.
> 
> Mineral oil is really only best used rarely. In coating the gut, it can halt the absorption of certain nutrients, especially the fat soluable vitamins such as A, D, E, and K.
> 
> A friend of mine worked in a Del Monte cannery. All summer they process peas and corn. But in the winter, in order to keep the shop running, they have truckload after truckload of prunes delivered, and they make and can prune juice. She said if you ever wanted to blow your ever lovin' doors off, just run a glass under that tap of hot prune juice. Worked like a charm, every single time.
> 
> Don't forget about a diet high in plant fibers, from veggies, fruits, and grains. Also, psyllium seed helps, as do dried or stewed prunes. Diets overly high in calcium in relation to magnesium are often constipating, so check your menus and your supplements. Remember that, before and after routine procedures where you will receive sedation or anesthesia, you need to pay attention to your bowel health. Those drugs will stop movement in your guts as easily as they halt your consciousness, and you can find yourself in a heap o' trouble in the days after your procedure. For some reason, doctors forget to mention this.


Sometimes, getting things moving again is worse than the procedure. :tmi:


----------



## whodunit

Vitamin C works very well as a laxative.


----------



## Jokarva

So do magnesium supplements.


----------



## Mooselover

not poop'n HURTS!!! i accidentially found out that lentils and popcorn works magic for me but takes about 6 hours. one of my friends swears by stone fruits (fresh or canned). had another friend that was hospialized and potassium worked for her (it wasn't pretty..as per her). sending moose-hearts of comfort


----------



## varanandy

Believe it or not, olive oil is a natural laxative. For best results, mix 1 tbsp of olive oil with some lemon juice and drink. Do that a few times a week if you have persistent problems.


----------



## BurgerBoy

Drink prune juice.


----------



## HoofPick

I used to have issues with this all of the time. The only thing that I have found to work was to become gluten free. More veggies and water helped a little too.


----------



## nobrabbit

My mom used to take a spoonful of olive oil every morning and chase it with OJ. Said it kept every moving like it should!


----------



## mekasmom

Any oil will work to loosen things up to move. At least with olive oil, you know it is safe. Flax seed oil also works well. And you can take the capsules of that, so no swallowing oil.


----------



## sss3

cDr gave me this. 1/4 c Milk of Magenesa 1/2 c apple juice 1/2 c prune juice. 2-3 glasses a day. BM will be very runny due to Milk of Mangensia. Took it for one day.


----------



## MichaelZ

Popcorn is good - I have it almost every night. Beware however if you think you might have diverticulitus - the husks will cause some major problems.


----------



## FarmChix

HoofPick said:


> I used to have issues with this all of the time. The only thing that I have found to work was to become gluten free. More veggies and water helped a little too.


Olive Oil is naturally a great lubricant and laxative, if not taken all the time. As was said earlier, it can harm the absorbtion of natural vitamins. Using the oils a lot also affects the gall bladder or lack thereof. Key is low dairy, gluten-free, veggies and lots of water. I have IBD and more stress now than one person should have. That being said, I always increase my fiber intake to compensate.  Dry Cheerios are like potato chips for me sometimes. I keep a baggie of them to snack on. Does double duty!


----------



## Chixarecute

1/3 prune juice, 1/3 seven up, and 1/3 something else... 

Drink more water, as Ardie suggests. If drinking more keeps you up nights, try to drink a majority in the morning and early afternoon.


----------



## unregistered358967

Not sure if the OP is still reading, but coconut oil is powerful as well.

I have mine daily in my coffee...start with a small amount, like 1 t until you can see how your body reacts. Too much may cause nausea and vomiting. Make sure you get food-grade coconut oil, found in the grocery section (I swear by Trader Joe's brand) but any co-op would have options too.


----------

